# A couple of stabilized duck calls



## jetcn1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey, I thought I would post a couple of pics of some calls that just went out of the shop . One is double stabilized spalted maple ( green and yellow) the other is orange stabilized . Both calls have cocobolo tone boards and a CA finish . These calls were stabilized at the shop with ZK TR90 resin . 

http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/100_16681024x768_zps04ced877.jpg
http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/100_16671024x768_zps243bc94b.jpg
http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/23d8e120-bce6-4e67-ba2e-a411b212fb95_zps04f1b861.jpg
http://i1182.Rule #2/albums/x458/zumbrocalls/100_16691024x768_zps8ec9a312.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice, both in style and finish.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

